# The Ring 3-D



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not so sure about this, especially after the terrible outing of the second film. *The Ring 2* is easily one of the crappiest, most preposterous sequels ever:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17351


----------

